# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Syth406's Workbook

## syth406

Yo wuddup DreamViews, long time no see! I'm Syth406 and I'm rejoining the Lucid Dreaming community.

I'm under the impression Matte87 is no longer running this class, but that's fine. I'm gonna go through the process of the workbook anyway, because I want the personal accountability and experience which comes with doing so.

1. Dream Journal. I have a physical dream journal I haven't used regularly for years, and I'll simply put it back next to my bed and write in it every morning, typing the entry up on my DV DJ later in the day.

2. Dream goals... Ooh this is gonna be fun.
I've always had some things I really wanted to pursue.

Compose music in my brain. Just make music with my mind, for me to listen to. I just think that's the coolest thing ever. I've unconsciously dreamed music before, and a lot of it has led to good ideas and I've written a lot of it down. I just want more of this, more often, more consciously. I want a laser-beam focus on the sonic faculties of my mind, I wanna make up some FlyLo type shit, and then also some symphonies, choral, and opera music.

Fly through that trippy scene in 2001: A Space Odyssey when Dave goes in the Monolith, watch myself eat food as an older version of myself from outside my body and then switch perspectives until I'm an old man and then become a baby reborn.

I want to be able to solve problems with my brain. I'm an engineering student and I want to use my time asleep and the increased vividness of my inner world to more definitely conceptualize schematics, technologies, ideas. MOSFETs, Thyristors, 555s, Crank Shafts, Cam Rods, Swash Plates, etc.

I want to mediate in a dream. I want to sit in the middle of an intersection in my dream in full lotus position and sit and meditate.

I want to smell roses and mint and basil and cook something in my dreams. I want to see how real my senses end up feeling.

I want to live in Rome and Byzantium, walk around and talk to people.

I want to talk to Aristotle, Socrates, Seneca, Plutarch, King Solomon, see what kind of response I get.

I want to do certain kinds of movements I either can't do or am too scared to do IWL. Stuff like gainers, flips, backflips, tightropes. And then more practically, I want to practice skate tricks. Ollie, tre-flip, kickflip, heelflip, nollie stuff, switch stuff, etc.

And last (but definitely not least), I want to have loads of wild sex on the beach with my mind's concept of the most banging girls ever.



To reach the level of lucidity required to achieve these goals, I will do regular RCs, asking myself if I am in a dream, what I was doing just 5 minutes ago, and saying that next time I do an RC I will be in a dream and become lucid.

I will be using the plain old DILD until I can recall multiple dreams every night.


Very excited to pursue this endeavor.  :smiley:

----------


## Saizaphod

Welcome back !  :smiley:  Yeah I guess this section is kinda teacher-less now. DILD, WILD and Dream Yoga- sections have active teachers.  :smiley:  I like your goals and you seem to know how to approach lucidity. Let us know how it goes!

----------


## fogelbise

Yes, welcome back!  :smiley:  You are more than welcome to start a workbook over in the DILD section if you want more active interaction. FryingMan and myself have been teaching there for a while and Dreamguide Saizaphod above has also been helping out and it all seems to come together to help many students achieve their goals, with the right focus. If you just want a place to keep track of your progress, more on your own, this workbook is fine as well.

Awesome goals, love them!

----------

